# WCG? Any interest?



## JBroida

Anyone here have interest in doing a West Coast Gathering? Clearly, i'm thinking LA would be a nice spot for one 

Anyways, if you're interested, maybe post here and we can see what things look like.

-Jon


----------



## unkajonet

I can probably find my way there...:running:


----------



## bcrano

I'm in. LA also!


----------



## tweyland

I'm in!

~Tad


----------



## kalaeb

In!


----------



## mc2442

I am in Orange County. I would try to attend as well.


----------



## El Pescador

San Diego would be a better spot for this. TK and Steeley would probably agree.


----------



## DwarvenChef

As much as I'd love to get to one again, I'm stuck in central CA for this


----------



## Dave Martell

I'd love to do a WCG. I had a lot of fun out there with some of you guys a few years back.


----------



## JBroida

serious? you would come out to our side?

Seems like we have a little bit of interest stirring... lets give this a couple of days and go from there


----------



## mr drinky

Depends upon timing, but I might be able to make the trip.

k.


----------



## obtuse

I think Honolulu would be better... just saying


----------



## JBroida

a bit too west maybe


----------



## TamanegiKin

I'd be down for sure! I won't be back home till mid February though...so let's not rush into this


----------



## Bryan G.

Yea give it some time and plan it out. I am getting one restaurant in line and have to open another in late Feb-March so my time is going to be tied up completely in March and April surely, but May+ I can at least attempt! I could kill two birds with one stone on this one, go back to Cali & finally make a knife Get-to-gether. Only downside is I'd be back in my home state and Jon and I might start up a restaurant out there next to his knife shop ... so yea, lets think this one over Broida


----------



## tk59

Bryan G. said:


> ...Only downside is I'd be back in my home state and Jon and I might start up a restaurant out there next to his knife shop ...


How's that a bad thing? More than likely, I'd show up.  I don't know about waiting until May... The beaches in socal can get pretty distracting toward the summer. We wouldn't want anyone having an accident.


----------



## Dave Martell

Well I love the thought of it but the cost of it will probably (as it always does) change my opinion.


----------



## tk59

Dave Martell said:


> Well I love the thought of it but the cost of it will probably (as it always does) change my opinion.


Maybe you can send a representative maybe in the 240-270 mm range...


----------



## mhlee

San Diego? Where would we eat? There's much better food in LA. 

Naturally, I'm in.


----------



## Vertigo

I got a west coast road trip tentatively planned, this might solidify the dates. Nice.


----------



## Bryan G.

tk59 said:


> How's that a bad thing? More than likely, I'd show up.  I don't know about waiting until May... The beaches in socal can get pretty distracting toward the summer. We wouldn't want anyone having an accident.



I didn't say it was a bad thing! And it would depend on the kind of accident we're talking about 

Dave stop thinking like that before I call Rachel to come spank you.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan G. said:


> Dave stop thinking like that before I call Rachel to come spank you.




Now we're talking! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## tkern

So its sort of begs the question: When is JKI opening a store on the east coast? OR us east coast people could rent a bus and take the scenic route?


----------



## ecchef

obtuse said:


> I think Honolulu would be better... just saying



That would make it easier for me. :biggrin:

Only a 9 1/2 hour flight.


----------



## Miles

If I were still on the West Coast, I'd be in for sure!


----------



## JBroida

how does late march sound to you guys?


----------



## mr drinky

Which week? There are 5 weekends in March.

k.


----------



## JBroida

last weekend... end of march


----------



## El Pescador

San Diego is beautiful then...good timing Jon.

Pesky


----------



## mr drinky

Sorry to belabor a point, but by last weekend do you mean the 31st that straddles March and April or the 24th and 25th?

k.


----------



## JBroida

31st


----------



## unkajonet

Nope...


----------



## JBroida

really? would april be better?


----------



## unkajonet

Busiest week of the year between March 31 & April 8. The next 2 weekends I'm pretty sure I'm free...


----------



## TamanegiKin

You guys name the date, as long as It's after mid february I'm there.
Whichever date brings out most of the gang would be awesome.


----------



## tk59

unkajonet has the most intractable schedule known to man. Just set the date and I'll take some tranquilizers with me. He'll be there.:viking:


----------



## Kyle

I'm in, most weekends are free for me, so no complaints here.


----------



## mr drinky

JBroida said:


> 31st



Won't work for me. Sorry.

k.


----------



## JBroida

ok... on to april? anyone have trouble with any weekends in april?


----------



## Kyle

If it happens at the end of April there's a chance I'll be in the middle of relocating to Texas! Other than that I can't think of any issues...


----------



## chuck239

I'm in!! The 31st-1st are crazy for me. End of month B.S. But whatever, set a date and I'll request it off!

-Chuck


----------



## mano

Jon, would a WCG keep from attending the ECG?


----------



## JBroida

nah


----------



## JBroida

Just an update on this... i thought i would have time to do something here, but its getting kind of crazy busy over here and we have out of town visitors on and off for this entire month, so i dont think i will be able to plan anything this month. Sorry guys.

However, if someone else wants to step up and put something together, that would be great.


----------



## Deckhand

It would be fun. Where at? Your shop. I would go.


----------



## tk59

Deckhand said:


> It would be fun. Where at? Your shop. I would go.


If there were more than ten people, I think the shop wouldn't be a great venue. Frankly, I think it's kinda late for a March date. I'm already planning going up the weekend of the Pasadena knife show.


----------



## Deckhand

tk59 said:


> If there were more than ten people, I think the shop wouldn't be a great venue. Frankly, I think it's kinda late for a March date. I'm already planning going up the weekend of the Pasadena knife show.



Keep me updated. I missed the sharpening get together you guys had. It would be a good excuse to see some people and go to Jon's shop.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Bumpity bump, what say you left coasters? 
Any interest in this? May or June? In n out burger parking lot WCG?
All kidding aside, I think this would be a cool shindig...let's make it happen.


----------



## JBroida

The more i thought about it, i think my store is not the best venue... makes things too businessey. However, i'd be happy to participate elsewhere if we can make this happen.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I keep threatening to head down to Southern California for a one on one sharpening lesson with Jon. If this comes together, I'll try to make it and have my lesson before or after.


----------



## Deckhand

Still interested... Whenever, wherever in so cal.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Deckhand said:


> Still interested... Whenever, wherever in so cal.



Northern California > Southern California

Obviously. But I'll still try to make it.


----------



## Deckhand

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Northern California > Southern California
> 
> Obviously. But I'll still try to make it.



I think you are referring to annual rainfall or fog


----------



## tk59

Looks like the big problem is someone has to step up and actually get a meeting place and a date. I think we might as well can this idea until someone decides to volunteer for point man duties. It makes the most sense to do it in LA or SF, maybe. Either way, the point person would have to be a local. At least, it would be easier that way...


----------



## TamanegiKin

A quaint public park (barring a permit I'm sure)? My mansion is off limits, sorry fellas.
What venues have played host to the ECG's?


----------



## PhaetonFalling

I'm in.


----------

